# Behold! Breakfast Cake!



## bookslover (Jun 2, 2008)

This looks...interesting.

Veripolis: Breakfast Cake


----------



## Herald (Jun 2, 2008)

Richard, that cat concerns me. How do I know he didn't become part of the recipe? Mmmm?


----------



## Laura (Jun 4, 2008)

"Enjoy it while you still have arteries..." HA! My thoughts exactly. Only I'm not sure I could _enjoy_ that. *holds stomach* A+ for creativity, at least...


----------

